# opposite of taajama?



## Gavril

I believe the word _taajama_ means "urban / densely-populated area". What word or phrase is normally used to express the opposite concept? 

In other words, jos _korkea_ on _matalan_ yleisin vastakohta, ja _köyhä_ on _rikkaan_ yleisin vastakohta, mikä _taajaman_ yleisin vastakohta on?

Kiitos


----------



## sakvaka

Would _haja-asutusalue_ work?

http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haja-asutusalue


----------



## Gavril

sakvaka said:


> Would _haja-asutusalue_ work?
> 
> http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haja-asutusalue



Thanks -- I knew that this word (the opposite of _taajama_) contained the element _haja-_, but I couldn't remember the rest of it.


----------



## Språkliga Möten

My immediate reaction to the question was that the opposite of "taajama" should be "pika" as in taajamajuna and pikajuna, the two different kind of trains on VR. It's interesting that "taajamajuna" route goes through smaller places, as opposed to your original meaning.


----------

